# Mkv gti hid fog install question w/ddm kit



## jfabes (Jun 20, 2006)

i'm looking at the ddm kit (there are so many out there) and getting mixed opinions on if i need to use a relay or error code eliminator or both or neither. can someone give me an idea of which of these i need...if either? thanks.


----------



## Dude Wheres My Jetta (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Mkv gti hid fog install question w/ddm kit (jfabes)*

If you're using the 35w kit you don't need the relay. I don't think you'll need the error code eliminator either (you don't with an aftermarket setup at least).


----------



## jfabes (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks, do you have or know someone with this set-up? your response is interesting cuz most people say that even with the 35w kit, the strike current/voltage can't be handled by the small gauge wires (hence the relay) and once in steady state, the 35w ballasts aren't enough draw to prevent a bulb out light (hence the error code eliminator).
i've read that the 55w kits don't throw a code...
i'm going to buy the kit, relay and error code elim and try just the kit first...i'll send the other stuff back if i don't need them. i'd rather do that then find out i do need them and have to wait another week, ya know?
thanks.


----------



## Dude Wheres My Jetta (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (jfabes)*

I just realized you have an MK5 so I can't specifically speak for your car (I have an MK4). I just installed a set of Helix headlights w/ a 35w DDM kit so that's all I'm familiar with. 
Ironically, I was reading on an Audi A3 board that on their cars, they need 55w bulbs/ballasts to prevent an error code. So I think that's what your probably talking about.

_Quote, originally posted by *jfabes* »_thanks, do you have or know someone with this set-up? your response is interesting cuz most people say that even with the 35w kit, the strike current/voltage can't be handled by the small gauge wires (hence the relay) and once in steady state, the 35w ballasts aren't enough draw to prevent a bulb out light (hence the error code eliminator).
i've read that the 55w kits don't throw a code...
i'm going to buy the kit, relay and error code elim and try just the kit first...i'll send the other stuff back if i don't need them. i'd rather do that then find out i do need them and have to wait another week, ya know?
thanks.


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

Installed a 35w ddm kit in my projector fogs and I needed the error code cancelers.


----------



## jfabes (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteLightningMKV)*

cool...thanks for the info. no relay? you didn't have any flicker/stabalization problems?


----------



## KUGTI (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (jfabes)*

I have been looking for these same answers for some time now. I have been looking at their kits and was trying to decide between the fully digital or non digital kit. So the 55w digital kit will work without any other equipment? I have been messing around with a similar problem with my license plate light set up and a bulb out. DDM's website says not to put a 55w kit into a fog housing due to possible heat issues.


----------

